

New Bitcoin gaming site? - mistertee

We love primedice and just-dice and were inspired to do something in the same arena.<p>So ... we&#x27;ve recently completed a new gambling site that is almost ready for release. What&#x27;s the best way to get the name out there and get some players on the site? Obviously we don&#x27;t want to piss people off with unsolicited postings and spam but still want to get the word out as widely as possible.<p>We&#x27;re a little different because the action takes place against other players rather than against the house so pot size can vary dramatically from round to round. It&#x27;s a little more social and hopefully a little more fun.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
bulte-rs
Don't forget to drop the name here. You've got me interested at least ;-)

------
haren_
Bitcointalk.org ?

